

Apps are Dead. Long Live Experiences. - linuxcoder
http://ceklog.kindel.com/2012/11/26/apps-are-dead-long-live-experiences-powered-by-buddy/

======
ontheotherhand
My brain is what creates the experience out of the sensory input and its
current state, memory etc. Therefore at best you may contribute to that
sensory input -- the experience is still of my own making, thank you very
much. At worst you prove to be a shallow thinker and a goosestepping torturer
of language and get ignored. _goes on to have a bunch of wonderful
experiences, none of which any author or app maker is a part of_

------
ekianjo
Mmm. Nothing really new there. "Experience", "Holistic Design", are all very
widely known concepts in marketing. It is all about consistency between the
different services/faces you show to the public. What was the point of this
post?

~~~
cek
Original author here.

I wonder how many of the commenters so far read the Experience = post that I
linked to in this post? [1]

Maybe you are smarter than the average bear, but I regularly engage with big
brands and publishers, who just want to "build an app". They do not see the
bigger picture that, to be the most effective, they need to build something
beyond an "app". The point of this post (and my other posts regarding
Experience) is to help them gain a broader perspective.

I've found it works well.

[1] <http://ceklog.kindel.com/2012/04/02/experience-stuff-time/>

~~~
ekianjo
Maybe this is just that we are dealing with different businesses? I am sure
there are indeed some businesses like the ones you describe where "building
the app" is the only thing they care about. I was just saying that the idea of
"Experience" instead of "Product/App" has been floating around for a long time
in many different fields. When you book a trip somewhere, the travel agent
does not go into describing each particular aspect of the trip, they try to
make you imagine what it's like to be there. When you go in Disneyland,
everything is made to make you feel like you step in their world. Advertisers
know this very well and their whole business is about creating experiences out
of products.

So, my point is that this narrative is very, very well known and I think this
was already described in marketing books from the 60s-70s but this is just out
of memory. So, that is why I said this is nothing really new.

------
hayksaakian
At least you admit that your title was link bait.

~~~
mercurial
I stopped reading after "apps are dead"

------
jeffehobbs
Experiences are dead! Long live brandcuffs!

